# Slot Car Racing in New England



## Joe_slot (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
Queen City Speedway is now Need for Speed Model Car Raceway in Manchester, NH. It has been fully remodeled and already known as one oif the finest Slot Car Facilities East of the Mississippi. 

It is a sparkling clean Slot Car raceway that offers a variety of weekly, monthly and series races. Additionally we have party rooms available for parties and events. 

We also offer a large inventory of the latest in parts and supplies. Our facility has 3 beautiful tracks, 185 foot Englemen (Just Refurbished by Steve Ogilvie Custom Tracks), 100 Foot Hillclimb, 85 Foot Tri-Oval. Check us out at 
www.needforspeedraceway.com

Joe and Ralph


----------

